# alert zijn



## Ladyfio

Kan ik zeggen: ik ben heel alert op wat er in mijn omgeving gebeurt?
Of moet ik het anders uitdrukken?
Ik bedoel daarmee dat ik veel observeer/waarneem, veranderingen merk in omgeving/gedragingen enz.


----------



## Deeltjesversneller

Ja hoor dat kan prima. Hoewel ik zelf _alert zijn op _vooral zou gebruiken als er bijvoorbeeld gevaar is. Dus _Ik ben heel alert op wat er in mijn omgeving gebeurt, _alsof er elk moment iets gevaarlijks staat te gebeuren. En _Ik let goed op wat er in mijn omgeving gebeurt _zou ik gebruiken voor algemene waakzaamheid/oplettendheid. Maar dit is allemaal maar persoonlijke voorkeur


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zou wel "alert zijn _voor_" gebruiken. 

_Ik ben zeer alert voor wat er in mijn omgeving gebeurt.

_Voor de rest géén idee of "op" ook goed is.


----------



## Ladyfio

Uiteindelijk heb ik voor een alternatief gekozen: aandachtig zijn


----------



## Sjonger

'Aandachtig' ben je naar mijn idee als je goed oplet in de klas of naar een interessant programma kijkt op de televisie.
Als je het in die richting wilt zoeken, is misschien beter: Ik heb veel aandacht voor wat er om mij heen gebeurt.


----------



## jacquesvd

In de aangehaalde zin zou ik eerder zeggen' ik let sterk op wat er in mijn omgeving gebeurt' maar vind 'alert zijn op' wel kunnen. "Alert zijn" heeft vaak ook een connotatie van "op zijn hoede zijn" of" waakzaam zijn" en in de voorbeeldzin weet ik niet of dit aspect erg meespeelt. Indien toch voor 'aandachtig' gekozen wordt zou ik eerder zeggen "ik heb veel aandacht voor hetgeen in mijn omgeving gebeurt"


----------

